# Défilement rapide de fond d'écran...



## vivlo (28 Février 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

J'aimerais savoir s'il existe un moyen de changer automatiquement de fond d'écran toutes les, disons, 10 secondes ou 15 ou 20. Parce que 5 c'est trop court et 1 minute trop long 

Voilà donc c'es tpas bien grave comme problème mais s'il y a un moyen simple de faire ça ce serait sympa.

Question subsidiaire : ce défilement consomme-t-il beaucoup de ressources et de batterie ? (sur portable)


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Février 2007)

Ca pourrait &#234;tre une question &#224; poser dans customisation


----------



## vivlo (28 Février 2007)

ah... autant pour moi. D'autant plus que je viens de voir un sujet post-it 'nos desktop sous osx' où je pourrais bien trouver mon bonheur


----------



## matthieu2278 (28 Février 2007)

vivlo a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'aimerais savoir s'il existe un moyen de changer automatiquement de fond d'écran toutes les, disons, 10 secondes ou 15 ou 20. Parce que 5 c'est trop court et 1 minute trop long
> 
> ...


 
Très bonne question.... 



Modern__Thing a dit:


> Ca pourrait être une question à poser dans customisation


 
Très bonne remarque...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2007)

Desktopia, mais tu dois le configurer pour chaque wallpaper.


----------



## pjak (28 Février 2007)

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/28448

voila qui devrait faire ton bonheur... tu peux régler manuellement le temps entre 2 wallpapers


----------



## vivlo (2 Mars 2007)

merci pour vos réponses. J'ai dl desktopia, mais pour paramétrer des fonds d'écrans différents toutes les 10 secondes c'est pas très pratique  surtout que je crois que les secondes sont pas gérées, seulement les minutes. J'm'en va donc essayer ce PistureSwitcher.


----------



## vivlo (20 Mars 2007)

Eh beh voilà, picSwitcher marche très bien. Merci donc  En plus on n'a plus besoin de le rouvrir à chaque démarrage apparemment, le temps de 10 secondes entre chaque image qui défile reste par défaut.


----------

